# Bullet belt!



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Where can I find one of these?







(The belt the girl's wearing)

Keep in mind I don't live in the US.
But if anyone knows of a site I can order one from, that'd be great!
TIA


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I think at certain army surplus type of stores. Or you can get a fakey at Hot Topic, check their website. Heck google "bullet belt". Google is my friend.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

I checked Hot Topic and they didn't have anything like it.

I've tried google but I haven't found anything....

...yet.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I found this awesome site just now http://www.machinegunbelts.com/.
The colored ones are really cool!


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 4, 2007)

i havent looked yet but i have wanted one to so bad


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I found this awesome site just now http://www.machinegunbelts.com/.
The colored ones are really cool!_

 
"DO NOT WEAR THESE ON SCHOOL PROPERTY - YOUR ITEM WILL BE CONFISCATED, YOU WILL BE DETAINED AND EXPELLED DUE TO ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!"

hahahaha!!!


----------



## Laurs (Jan 5, 2007)

Where in Canada do you live?  My best friend's dad bought her one, and he lived in Toronto at the time.  He bought it from some tattoo/iercing sho, I believe.  I can ask her if that hels.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 5, 2007)

I live in the Sudbury-ish area and none of our tattoo/piercing places sell stuff like that...although...I do have family that lives in Toronto!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I found this awesome site just now http://www.machinegunbelts.com/.
The colored ones are really cool!_

 
I found what I wanted but SURPRISE SURPRISE they only take orders from inside the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks though!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_I found what I wanted but SURPRISE SURPRISE they only take orders from inside the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks though!_

 
Dangit I was afraid that was going to happen! If you want to order it I would ship it to you, I'm at the post office all of the time for my b/f. I know that would make the shipping a lot more, having to pay for it twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw a bunch of listings on e-bay!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_"DO NOT WEAR THESE ON SCHOOL PROPERTY - YOUR ITEM WILL BE CONFISCATED, YOU WILL BE DETAINED AND EXPELLED DUE TO ZERO TOLERANCE POLICY! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!"

hahahaha!!!_

 
I don't see the post saying that but it's true. Most schools in Canada have a new safe school policy that prohibits things like this.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 7, 2007)

IVE BEEN WANTING ONE OF THESE TOO!!! i think im gonna go check spencers gifts. there stuff is pretty cool. i got my friend a blow up doll there once


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive see them at hottopic all the time. They might have just been out when you went there you should go to the front and ask them why their going to get them back in.


----------



## Holly (Jan 8, 2007)

Theres a few 'alternative clothing shops' here in Edmonton that sell them, Good luck!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Dangit I was afraid that was going to happen! If you want to order it I would ship it to you, I'm at the post office all of the time for my b/f. I know that would make the shipping a lot more, having to pay for it twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw a bunch of listings on e-bay!_

 
Eek. If I don't find anything soon, I will take you up on this offer. Thank you!


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 3, 2007)

They're probably not especially hard to find... I bet almost every alternative clothing store or website sells something like that!


----------



## cyens (Feb 19, 2007)

In montreal, they got these in about all army surplus... Well back when I was more punk and shoped for things like that, in like 1998-2000.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a store in Toronto that sells them called Bang On. I almost got it, but they didn't have my size.


----------

